
Scientists drag light by slowing it to speed of sound - jaybol
http://www.gla.ac.uk/news/headline_204211_en.html
======
pwhermanson
This is fascinating. The properties of light are proven to be either a
particle or a wave. It is a particle only when it is observed. There is also
reason to believe that light exists in multiple dimensions at the same time.
Example: If Person A is stationary, holding a flash light down a road And
person B is in a car traveling down the road in the same direction at 100 mph,
also holding a flash light straight ahead. Which beam of light is moving
faster?

One would figure that the light coming from the flashlight in the car would be
100 mph more than that speed of light coming from the stationary flash light.
But the light from both flashlights will be calculated to be exactly the same.
How does one explain that?

~~~
taphangum
Mind blown by your last question and I have no idea.

